# Lookie what I got for Christmas!(Here She is)



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

A day late but Thanks to my wonderful boyfriend speedfreak, and with the help of nuts&bolts and LeEarl I now have a customized S4, black ghost flame riser, 16" straight limbs, Nitrous A cams, and Mountain Berry/Purple inferno strings. Its also equipt with my new sword apex site. And I have a set of Pink Victory arrows on their way. I absolutly LOVE my new bow and cant wait to get it finished and ready for 3D. Thank you!!!!:dancing::banana::whoo:


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Very nice!!


----------



## passthru68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Everything looks real nice with the exception of that #24 on the fridge!:wink:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome bow! Have you shot it yet??


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

irefuse said:


> Awesome bow! Have you shot it yet??


I shot it to shoot thur chrono, but It was late I dont have my D-Loop or peep in yet, and its dark when I get home.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So he had you a Hornet Edition S4 built:wink:

Nice shooter...great indoor bow.:thumb:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

oooohhh, I like! Congrats on the great bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> So he had you a Hornet Edition S4 built:wink:
> 
> Nice shooter...great indoor bow.:thumb:


Great idea you had :wink: But I still have the original :nod:

Great bow Martin Angel :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> Great idea you had :wink: But I still have the original :nod:


Now if we could get them to listen to a few more suggestions Jake needs an assistant:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

LeEarl said:


> Great idea you had :wink: But I still have the original :nod:
> 
> Great bow Martin Angel :becky:


How many are in circulation??


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> How many are in circulation??


Actually Pug had the first one....

only 3 or so....I scrapped mine when I got wind of the Mystic:wink:


----------



## dkoutdoors_girl (Jun 26, 2007)

Nice bow! Congrats!:wink:


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

*Here she is!!!!*

I finally got her done! And I owe the following thanks to, nutsandbolts for his generous donation, LeEarl for setting it up and making me some awesome inferno strings purple and mountainberry, Blaine with Bodoodle for the prolite rest, Mooseridge for awesome purple and raspberry powdercoat on my modules, limbpockets, and site mount. JCMORGAN for my new limb decals. Posten for my stablizer. And wvridgerunner for my pink, purple and black sling. She is also equipt with a sword apex site. Here are a few pics to show it off. Thanks everyone for there contributions.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

That's sweet  I love seeing other women get creative with their bows... I'm all about "girling" mine up too. Now all you need is Ultra-Metallic Purple wraps for your stab :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

That is Awesome! Thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

z28melissa said:


> That's sweet  I love seeing other women get creative with their bows... I'm all about "girling" mine up too. Now all you need is Ultra-Metallic Purple wraps for your stab :wink:


Im in the process of getting a custom one made to match my arrow wraps, thanks for the link. I had no idea you could buy them specially for posten stab.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Martin Angel said:


> Im in the process of getting a custom one made to match my arrow wraps, thanks for the link. I had no idea you could buy them specially for posten stab.


We're the one and only authorized Posten wrap maker. I'm sure yours will look nice though. Gotta have everything matching :cocktail:

I'm diggin the strings... someone I know just got that same color combo! Reminds me of crunchberries cereal


----------



## flashfire (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow! I especially like the purple, it's awesome!!


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Nice...*

Looks awesome, I love the colors!


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

z28melissa said:


> I'm diggin the strings... someone I know just got that same color combo! Reminds me of crunchberries cereal


LOL I never thought of it like that, thats true it does. :teeth:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

WOW!!! Now that is one SWEET looking bow!! Very nice!


----------



## Rooster7 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats Sweet Angel! Now lets see what it looks like at full draw. :shade:


----------



## 3dmama (Sep 25, 2002)

Very nice....enjoy!!!!


----------



## firegal (Jan 13, 2008)

congrads on your present. what a generous gift from your honey. let me know how you like it.


----------

